
Show HN - assessment app for teachers - daniel_gabriel
http://teacher-helper-dev.blanklabs.com
======
daniel_gabriel
Teachers need help to provide a better education. This is a UI mock-up of an
app for managing assessments. I'm looking for advice on what additional
information to provide to ease teachers day-to-day activities, and of course
any other feedback is appreciated.

~~~
petee
for starters, you should add a better title to your submission, its not clear
what this is, or for, from first glance

~~~
daniel_gabriel
Thank you, fixed.

~~~
petee
Thank you, and sorry if that came across as snarky, that wasn't my
intention...

~~~
daniel_gabriel
Absolutely not, thank you for telling me - without it there would be no chance
for feedback. And anyway I prefer blunt communication, it prevents lots of
misunderstandings.

